
Can you disappear in surveillance Britain? - J3L2404
http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/the_way_we_live/article7096105.ece
======
RiderOfGiraffes
You might want to read the discusson from the last time this was submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1307571>

